# Prix iPod 1G 5Go



## TheRV (20 Août 2004)

Tout est dans le titre. Un collègue à mon père souhaiterai racheter mon iPod 5Go. Ca tombe bien car je voulais prendre un 4G.. Par contre j'ai aucune idée du prix à lui demander    J'ai également un iTrip qui va avec ce modèle.

Merci de vos suggestions.


----------



## Ti-er (20 Août 2004)

Présente le comme un objet culte et rare de nos jours afin d'en tirer le meilleur prix!!!!


----------



## TheRV (20 Août 2004)

oué mais je susi pas un voleur non plus   

La batterie a tendence à se vider au bout de quelques jours de non utilisation. Faut tenir compte de la vetusté je pense. (sinon il fonctionne comme en 40!)


----------



## deadlocker (21 Août 2004)

Si tu veux une référence, ma mère a acheté à Darty le mois dernier un iPod 5Go qui n'était jamais sorti de sa vitrine pour 150 euros...


----------



## TheRV (22 Août 2004)

Ok merci, c'ets la gamme de prix à laquelle je sogeais. Une batterie non utilisé pendant 3 ans fonctionne-t-elle comme neuve?


----------



## macinside (22 Août 2004)

euh, normalement non


----------

